# Beerfelden am 23.10.2010-Fotos



## Lewis (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo, 

jemand hatte fotos gegen ende des tages gemacht und mich fotografiert.
evtl ist es ja möglich mir dieses per e-mail zu schicken.
fahre ein sandfarbenes harlem-dirt mit schwarzer gabel, weißem helm, schwarz-gelbe jacke, schwarze hose.
wäre super wenn dies klappt und schon mal danke im vorraus.

gruß stefan

"[email protected]"


----------



## mcsel (22. Januar 2011)

Hey,

Darf man eigentlich die Beerfelden Strecke auch jetzt in der Nebensaison befahren?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewis (23. Januar 2011)

Also, ich habe von fahrern gehört die das machen.
Ob das erlaubt ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber da gilt wie auch bei allen anderen sachen, die uns biker im wald betreffen: lass dich einfach nicht erwischen....


----------



## Ope (24. Januar 2011)

Die Strecken sind eigentlich gesperrt.


----------



## trialero (25. Januar 2011)

und mitglieder und bauer des parks lesen mit


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2011)

Jep............


----------



## mcsel (2. Februar 2011)

Na da scheinen ja Biker sehr willkommen!?

Am Besten besinnt man sich auf bewährtes...

Grüße


----------

